# Pentax -3 ev AF



## Viggo (Sep 11, 2012)

Pentax have introduced an update for the K-5 with the ability to AF all the way down to a claimed -3 ev.


----------



## dr croubie (Sep 11, 2012)

hmmm, if my mum lets me 'borrow' hers, i could compare it to a 7D...


----------

